# The Flight Attendant - Kaley Cuoco - HBO Max - Spoilers after first post



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

"A flight attendant wakes up in a Dubai hotel room with a dead man but with no memory of what happened."

The first 3 episodes dropped today, and 2 more are scheduled for Dec 3rd, and 2 more for December 10th, and the final on December 17th.

I started the first episode and had to stop for Thanksgiving. But it was not grabbing me. It seemed kind of amateurish. I plan to pick it back up this weekend to give it a chance.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Kaley just can't seem to get away from playing felonious alcoholics...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Have you heard about HBO Max?, looking to add another app and monthly charge to watch things? HBO Max has you covered. It's gonna have all your favorites. Reruns of _The Big Bang Theory_, reruns of _Friends_, reruns of _The Fresh Prince of Bel Air_. You can pay for all of those through HBO Max. HBO Max: It's not HBO. It's just TV."


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> Have you heard about HBO Max?, looking to add another app and monthly charge to watch things? HBO Max has you covered. It's gonna have all your favorites. Reruns of _The Big Bang Theory_, reruns of _Friends_, reruns of _The Fresh Prince of Bel Air_. You can pay for all of those through HBO Max. HBO Max: It's not HBO. It's just TV."


Ironically, this was one time when John got it wrong. HBO Max IS HBO. Plus TV. Plus a little bit of original programming.

That's why I canceled my HBO and signed up for HBO Max (which, as it happens, is cheaper as well). The only downside is that while most HBO programming shows up on Max at the same time it shows up on HBO, John Oliver doesn't show up until an hour or two later. (Maybe that's why he's so cranky..?)


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Totally digging this. Not what I expected but in a good way.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Kaley just can't seem to get away from playing felonious alcoholics...


Does she cut her hair halfway through?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Does she cut her hair halfway through?


I've only seen the three episodes that have aired, but it wouldn't surprise me a bit if she did eventually...


----------



## Jerryrva (Nov 27, 2020)

I signed up for Hula + HBO Max. Been watching the channel but Flight Attendant does not show up on it as Black Friday morning. Any clue?


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

No ID.


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

Jerryrva said:


> I signed up for Hula + HBO Max. Been watching the channel but Flight Attendant does not show up on it as Black Friday morning. Any clue?


Are you watching on Hulu or the HBO Max app? I think HBO Max originals only appear on its own app.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm watching and I like it, but mostly for Kaley's performance. The plot seems a bit implausible. But she's very good.


----------



## Jerryrva (Nov 27, 2020)

tigercat74 said:


> Are you watching on Hulu or the HBO Max app? I think HBO Max originals only appear on its own app.


Watching on Hula's hub for HBOMax but you are right as the series is on the App only. I didn't read far enough before I signed up for free trial. I will cancel it as I can't get the app on my old tv. Wait until I can get it on Ruku. Meanwhile I can watch FA on my phone as my Hula password got me into the app on my phone.
A lot of trouble for something they intended to attract new subscribers.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It starts on linear HBO tonight. 

The Max series are supposed to air first on the app but on linear later.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Donbadabon said:


> "A flight attendant wakes up in a Dubai hotel room with a dead man but with no memory of what happened."


It was Bangkok.

I'm enjoying it too. Has anyone here read the book it was based off of? I'm wondering if the whole "talking with the dead guy" thing is from the book or just a way to make memories more visual...


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> ..I'm wondering if the whole "talking with the dead guy" thing is from the book or just a way to make memories more visual...


Yeah, not a big fan of that plot trop. Also, don't care for the ridiculous music they use. Other than that, it's OK


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

I don’t love the whole talk to a dead guy thing and sometimes it’s a little cheesy and overdone but other than that, I like the show and am curious how it will turn out.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Talking to the dead guy reminds me of Baltar and Number Six on Battlestar Galactica. I wasn't a big fan of it back then, and am not really loving it here either.

I've made it through the first 3, and am sticking with it. I like her friend/attorney Annie, and Megan (Rosie Perez) is a train wreck. That has me wanting to see more.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> It starts on linear HBO tonight.
> 
> The Max series are supposed to air first on the app but on linear later.


I thought this would show up on HBO, but my guide has it on TBS instead.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

**** Red said:


> I thought this would show up on HBO, but my guide has it on TBS instead.


No HBO, but TBS is running the first episode to promote HBO MAX.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

realityboy said:


> No HBO, but TBS is running the first episode to promote HBO MAX.


They are doing quite a bit of that. The wizard of Oz had a hash tag on the screen to promote hbo max as well.

TNT, TBS & TruTV To Showcase HBO Max Programming In Thanksgiving Crossover Event - Deadline


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just started watching this last night. Since I just signed up for HBO MAX for WW84. I'm only two thirds of the way through the first episode, but so far I am enjoying it.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

I recorded the first ep off of TBS and have watched about half of it. I want to see more but I don't have a device that carries Max.  Maybe I'll actually go to my laptop to watch more after I finish this one. I do want to see more. 

Since I do pay for HBO I think I can do that. For some reason this has been a bit confusing to me.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

sharkster said:


> I recorded the first ep off of TBS and have watched about half of it. I want to see more but I don't have a device that carries Max.  Maybe I'll actually go to my laptop to watch more after I finish this one. I do want to see more.
> 
> Since I do pay for HBO I think I can do that. For some reason this has been a bit confusing to me.


The 3rd gen Chromecast is on sale for $19

Fire TV Stick $18 at Best Buy.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> The 3rd gen Chromecast is on sale for $19
> 
> Fire TV Stick $18 at Best Buy.


Thanks! So, this Fire Stick has HBO Max? I had heard it does and it doesn't, and that if it does you have to pay for it even if you already subscribe to HBO. Sorry I'm so confused on this.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Yes it now on the Fire TV as of mid November.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

gossamer88 said:


> Yes it now on the Fire TV as of mid November.


Thank You so much. I'm going to get one. I see it's the same price on Target, plus I get 5% off and free ship because I have a Target card. Score!  $18.50 out the door.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Thank You so much. I'm going to get one. I see it's the same price on Target, plus I get 5% off and free ship because I have a Target card. Score!  $18.50 out the door.


If you have an HBO Sub elsewhere (well at least with my DirecTV sub) you should be able to do Max for no additional cost. They've been pushing it like crazy on DirecTV actually, including a free preview of this show.

And of course, if you have Amazon Prime, I think the Firestick is still the best place to watch that content. Another sweet thing about the Firestick is it "travels" well. It's tiny footprint makes it easy to throw in a backpack and it works well with most internet login systems at hotels. I use my old Firestick for just that purpose. And they are cheap enough I actually have an unopened one lying around. I'll either gift it or use it on another TV.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> If you have an HBO Sub elsewhere (well at least with my DirecTV sub) you should be able to do Max for no additional cost. They've been pushing it like crazy on DirecTV actually, including a free preview of this show.
> 
> And of course, if you have Amazon Prime, I think the Firestick is still the best place to watch that content. Another sweet thing about the Firestick is it "travels" well. It's tiny footprint makes it easy to throw in a backpack and it works well with most internet login systems at hotels. I use my old Firestick for just that purpose. And they are cheap enough I actually have an unopened one lying around. I'll either gift it or use it on another TV.


I do have the HBO channels with my cable, so that was my biggest question - if you pay for HBO to the cable co, is Max free as long as you have a way to stream it. I also have Prime, so I'll also check that out. I usually go through the Tivo for Prime, but I'll have to try it.

You know, you pay $$$ for cable, including Premium channels, then now there are all these streamers where they keep moving stuff and you have to keep purchasing more services. It doesn't seem right but I guess I'll adapt. After paying about $250 month for cable/internet/landline, It's hard to want to pay more fees to watch tv.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sharkster said:


> I do have the HBO channels with my cable, so that was my biggest question - if you pay for HBO to the cable co, is Max free as long as you have a way to stream it. I also have Prime, so I'll also check that out. I usually go through the Tivo for Prime, but I'll have to try it.
> 
> You know, you pay $$$ for cable, including Premium channels, then now there are all these streamers where they keep moving stuff and you have to keep purchasing more services. It doesn't seem right but I guess I'll adapt. After paying about $250 month for cable/internet/landline, It's hard to want to pay more fees to watch tv.


Check with your Cable Provider. I can only speak for DirecTV which offers it for free with Sub (of course that's also AT&T) but I do remember reading that many of the larger cable providers offer it with their sub of HBO for free.


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

Not to "well actually" but there's a list of cablers who offer free Max 

HBO Max providers


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

I have Verizon FiOS and get HBO. HBO Max is free for me. I signed in with my FiOS credentials and I’m good to go.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

lambertman said:


> Not to "well actually" but there's a list of cablers who offer free Max
> 
> HBO Max providers


Wow, that's more cable cos than I imagined existed. Spectrum is on the list but I wouldn't know how to get there. Maybe check my kitchen tv that's on a Spectrum cable box (other TVs on Tivo).

I have a cable box upstairs in my old office that I don't use anymore. I keep saying I'm going to bring it down and try it in the living room for stuff like On Demand that you can't get here with Tivo.

Either way, I won't regret purchasing the Fire Stick thing. Not much money, and I'm sure it w/b useful.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Wow, that's more cable cos than I imagined existed. Spectrum is on the list but I wouldn't know how to get there. Maybe check my kitchen tv that's on a Spectrum cable box (other TVs on Tivo).
> 
> I have a cable box upstairs in my old office that I don't use anymore. I keep saying I'm going to bring it down and try it in the living room for stuff like On Demand that you can't get here with Tivo.
> 
> Either way, I won't regret purchasing the Fire Stick thing. Not much money, and I'm sure it w/b useful.


If I recall you log into HBO Max on your device. That points you to a website and you enter the code on the screen at the website (on your computer, phone or tablet). At that point it will bring to the website of your provide (in your case Spectrum), and once you log in there (and it verifies you have an HBO sub) it should work on your TV.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> If I recall you log into HBO Max on your device. That points you to a website and you enter the code on the screen at the website (on your computer, phone or tablet). At that point it will bring to the website of your provide (in your case Spectrum), and once you log in there (and it verifies you have an HBO sub) it should work on your TV.


Thanks. That sounds about right, as it was how I got devices into other streaming services. Have to wait until the Stick arrives (by next Tues), since my other devices don't offer it.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

sharkster said:


> Thanks. That sounds about right, as it was how I got devices into other streaming services. Have to wait until the Stick arrives (by next Tues), since my other devices don't offer it.


Let us know how you make out.

I have my issues about how AT&T has handled DirecTV and their multiple online YTTV equivalent services like AT&T Now, but, the HBO Max app is really done well. Lots of content available and now with 4K and Atmos coming, that makes it complete.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I've only just finished episode three so I guess I can't read the thread now that four and five are out.

I really enjoyed the first ep but my interest has been waning since then. I expect to finish it, but episode three was a bit of a slog. There's only so much of Cassie being a drunken screw-up I need to see. I also don't care what Megan is up to. I've always liked Zosia Mamet though, and I am really digging her here.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

What is up with the shower in the lawyer’s place? A shower with clear walls right in the middle of your kitchen, living room, dining room? Why? You can pretty much very have guests stay with you. Super impractical 

I watched ep 4 last night and I feel like I’m liking less for some reason. It’s okay though. I’ll finish them all.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I'm getting fed up with this show. She drinks so frigging much I can't see how she even functions at all. She'd be slurring and stumbling and probably passed out with all the vodka she puts away. At least they make her stupid like a bad drunk really is. I've watched 5 eps and I'll probably keep going, but it's just unrealistic that a 120 pound woman could imbibe like that.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Howie said:


> I'm getting fed up with this show. She drinks so frigging much I can't see how she even functions at all. She'd be slurring and stumbling and probably passed out with all the vodka she puts away. At least they make her stupid like a bad drunk really is. I've watched 5 eps and I'll probably keep going, but it's just unrealistic that a 120 pound woman could imbibe like that.


Oh, c'mon...they're just teeny tiny bottles


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

And her hair looks fabulous!


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

mtnagel said:


> I watched ep 4 last night and I feel like I'm liking less for some reason. It's okay though. I'll finish them all.





Howie said:


> I'm getting fed up with this show.


I just finished episode 5, so I'm caught up. I'm with you guys: this is getting worse as it goes. It started off seeming like a fun caper, but it's just an annoying drunk with a shovel who can't stop digging. Whatever scheme she's caught up in gets less interesting the more we learn of it. I continue not to care about whatever Megan is up to, which (unless it ends up intersecting with the main plot) seems like a time-killer because the main plot didn't fill enough episodes. I still like Annie, but now we're on sidetracks with her, too. And it's convenient that she is an uber-lawyer with contacts, somehow, in the FBI, the transit authority, organized crime apparently, and other useful places. Her boyfriend Max is even more of a screen stereotype, the magic hacker who just needs a computer and a few minutes to get into anywhere (unless there is two-factor; then he's helpless!), and oh, he's also a master lock-picker!

I'm not gritting my teeth through it for all that, so I'll watch to the end to see how it ends up. But it seems like there was promise here that is being squandered. I wonder what the book is like.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Howie said:


> I'm getting fed up with this show. She drinks so frigging much I can't see how she even functions at all. She'd be slurring and stumbling and probably passed out with all the vodka she puts away. At least they make her stupid like a bad drunk really is. I've watched 5 eps and I'll probably keep going, but it's just unrealistic that a 120 pound woman could imbibe like that.


I read the book (free from Amazon a few months ago) and my experience is pretty similar. I ended up skipping ahead quite often because the writing was just .... bad. As much as I like Kaley Cuoco, I didn't even start watching this.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

It feels like booze if Cassie's super power, the more she drinks, the more she comes up with "plans". The other stories have to intersect at some point otherwise they are a waste of time. I agree that this has gotten progressively worse as it moves along and completely implausible. But, I'll finish it already, though my curiosity about how it all ends is waning.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Some of her memory recollections are coming way too easily. I'm not a drinker and I wouldn't remember all those little details.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

jamesbobo said:


> I'm not a drinker and I wouldn't remember all those little details.


Sounds like you need to start drinking...


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

I agree with most that this started off as promising but has taken a turn for the worse. 
How many episodes are planned for S1?


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

1 more left according to trackseries.tv.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Interesting...I wasn't too thrilled with it, but these past two episodes (where A) things start coming together, and B) Cassie starts dealing with her issues, which can also be considered a part of A) have really grabbed me.

I love the team of Cassie and Miranda!


----------



## Jeff_in_Bklyn (Apr 26, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> I love the team of Cassie and Miranda!


Sort of getting a Eve & Villanelle vibe


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

I’m through episode 5, and it looks like the season has 8 eps. Are you inferring it gets better?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

markymark_ctown said:


> I'm through episode 5, and it looks like the season has 8 eps. Are you inferring it gets better?


6 & 7 were the ones where it really came together for me...

(And no, I'm not inferring it gets better. I'm implying it gets better. YOU'RE inferring it gets better! )


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> 6 & 7 were the ones where it really came together for me...
> 
> (And no, I'm not inferring it gets better. I'm implying it gets better. YOU'RE inferring it gets better! )


I agree. 6 and 7 were an improvement on what came before. I think this is a spoiler thread but for safety I'll say that



Spoiler



Buckley being Felix was a good twist that I probably should have seen coming but didn't.



Overall the plot remains hopelessly padded and yet somehow incomprehensible -- I'm still not even really sure who Miranda works for -- and it made no sense how competent Miranda was before episode 7 and then how she was suddenly terrified and wanting to run (even if the latter turned out to be a bluff). And of course she dropped the book.

And what the heck is up with the Megan subplot? At least Annie is now on the team.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I keep wondering if the show is really about her childhood or illegal imports. So many independent connections and Rosie Perez to big a star to be such a peripheral character.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

I think this was all written from the alcoholics point of view. First of all thank f she's been drinking since she was 10 yrs old I'm sure she can handle any amount of booze and keep it together. She won't live that long but can definitely pack away the booze. Episodes 6 and 7 were informative but maddening. Why the Rosie perez subplot?? No point to it. And the missing fbi agent rings no bells?? They are working a murder case and an agent goes dark? Oy vay.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

mattyro7878 said:


> Why the Rosie perez subplot?? No point to it.


It doesn't seem to be on a path to resolve with any justification for it having existed. The only straw I can grasp at is that her husband works for a defense contractor and the main plot with Cassie concerns weapons smuggling. But the show hasn't done any work to make it seem like anything other than a wholly unrealistic coincidence if it turns out that Megan is a pawn in the Lionfish scheme, which Cassie only stumbled into because she happened to notice Alex who happened to be on one of her flights.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

This plot is so ridiculous and makes so little sense that it's beyond belief. We have an always drunk character who's more coherent to what's going on around her when she's drinking than not? But it's entirely entertaining!!

I guess since this is out a few days and it's a spoiler thread I'll speak to the last two episodes....

When Miranda took Cassie to the AA meeting, my first thought (and actually kind of my hope) was that this whole thing is a drunken hallucination and that really she's just a crazy drunk that is making stuff up and "Miranda" is actually a friend of hers who finally had enough and brought her to AA to help her. It felt like it fit the story. But it doesn't look like that's the way it's going (though I guess it still could). She's seeing all of her friends who are trying to help her as part of the conspiracy or part of the plot to uncover everything. I guess the Megan story line might not play into that.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

While this isn't the greatest mystery plot, and there's a bunch of generally stupid people going about, I actually find the character of Cassie pretty believable, because the character is scarily similar to people I actually know (including a former alcoholic flight attendant who lost her job because of it, that if she's still got her life together now might actually be able to cash in on this...). The Cassie character is amped to 11, but yeah, on the realm of believability for me, including the "rewriting memories", "most lucid after the first few shots", inability to be alone (no matter how terrible/destructive the company), and the mild paranoia of everyone around them.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

kaszeta said:


> While this isn't the greatest mystery plot, and there's a bunch of generally stupid people going about, I actually find the character of Cassie pretty believable, because the character is scarily similar to people I actually know (including a former alcoholic flight attendant who lost her job because of it, that if she's still got her life together now might actually be able to cash in on this...). The Cassie character is amped to 11, but yeah, on the realm of believability for me, including the "rewriting memories", "most lucid after the first few shots", inability to be alone (no matter how terrible/destructive the company), and the mild paranoia of everyone around them.


The part that I have the hardest time with is that she comes up with these intricate plans while completely poop-faced. Most people I know could barely speak while drunk. But it's a fun show to watch as long as you don't dig too deep into things. And that's fine with me.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Just to follow up with viewing options: we have a Roku TV and we get HBO Max with Fios... but no Roku app. However we have a Chromecast and so I've just been casting it from my phone (few years old Pixel 4) and I have to say it works GREAT. I mean it's annoying to have to handle things through the phone rather than a remote but the video and audio quality are really very good. It's the first time I've tried that from my phone and I was surprised.

I was surprised by the show a little bit: it was different than I thought it would be but we've pretty much binged all available episodes in the last week and I'm into it. I got confused between Felix/Buckley and the guy who had come over in the first episode before she left for Bangkok so I didn't think Buckley was Felix.

I was just happy that it didn't end up that her father was a pedophile, even though he was certainly abusing her in other ways. I wonder what Sam Bee thinks about what her husband is getting up to these days...

I'm definitely looking forward to Thursday's finale.


----------



## jdfs (Oct 21, 2002)

I feel this a Killing Eve rip-off in some respects. I know it was based on a book, but this probably never gets made if Killing Eve wasn't a success. I knew Buckley was involved in some way pretty early on, when he kept showing up. A lot of unbelievable plot especially how the FBI handles things and how they don't go running to them for protection. But if just one episode left, no harm in seeing it through.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

jdfs said:


> I feel this a Killing Eve rip-off in some respects. I know it was based on a book, but this probably never gets made if Killing Eve wasn't a success. I knew Buckley was involved in some way pretty early on, when he kept showing up. A lot of unbelievable plot especially how the FBI handles things and how they don't go running to them for protection. But if just one episode left, no harm in seeing it through.


I feel this doesn't get made if there weren't dozens of channels and streaming services that need content. That said, I'm enjoying it. It doesn't feel like a show that would be on mainstream HBO if that was the only thing out there.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

madscientist said:


> Just to follow up with viewing options: we have a Roku TV and we get HBO Max with Fios... but no Roku app.


Watched the last three episodes on my Roku...

I had a hard time with the sheer amount of hallucinations in episode...6, I think...

And I didn't like the twist with the other flight assistant...


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

Yep, will look tonight to see if our Roku HBO app updated to HBO Max; it's supposed to happen automatically and preserve your account info etc.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

madscientist said:


> Yep, will look tonight to see if our Roku HBO app updated to HBO Max; it's supposed to happen automatically and preserve your account info etc.


I just deleted the HBO app and followed the instructions here to add the HBO Max app. It showed up on my Roku and it preserved my account info...


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

No need to even delete the app, just highlight the tile, press the '*' button, select update channel, and it should update to HBO Max automatically.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

**** Red said:


> No need to even delete the app, just highlight the tile, press the '*' button, select update channel, and it should update to HBO Max automatically.


Mine actually just changed from HBO GO to HBO Max, without me even doing anything


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

I've not read the review and I won't get to the episode until Friday night, but posting this here for later:

'The Flight Attendant' Sticks the Landing


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

*S1 E8 Finale Spoilers ---YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED*

Watched the finale this morning and I agree with the article posted before this one. They cleaned up the mystery of this season and set up a second season if they want to go there. The whole series to me was a hot mess, but was a fun ride the whole way. They never really tied in Megan's story to the primary story but she confided in Cassie so if they go to a season 2, there's a story line there. The other FA being a CIA agent came out of left field, like so much in this series, but because they've been doing it the whole time, it really didn't bother me. This is one of those shows that you have to suspend all belief and just watch and enjoy. And I'm fine with that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I'm amazed at how much the show improved as it went, especially in the last three episodes.

Although part of that is that aspects of the show that seemed troublesome early on (e.g., her alcohol use) turned out to be not just a gag, but a major plot point with a serious payoff. I'm almost tempted to watch it again to see if the early episodes "read" better in light of the later ones; I suspect that will be the case.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Renewed


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> Renewed


Let's hope they drop the whole alcohol/dad thing in season 2!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

zalusky said:


> Let's hope they drop the whole alcohol/dad thing in season 2!


Well, the good news is she's taken(at least!) the first step...she's admitted she has a problem.

And she's gotten past the dead lover.

So...wait...no alcohol abuse, no hallucinations...

What's left?!?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, the good news is she's taken(at least!) the first step...she's admitted she has a problem.
> 
> And she's gotten past the dead lover.
> 
> ...


Writing! She is flying around the world. There are spies! She has a gay brother! Why go backwards! 
Not that I expect it to be a Covert Affairs but that was fun with a lot of remote locales.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Mine actually just changed from HBO GO to HBO Max, without me even doing anything


You're welcome, everybody! See, this is how things work - I go ahead and purchase a Fire Stick because Roku doesn't have Max and then *VOILA* Max comes to Roku.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sharkster said:


> You're welcome, everybody! See, this is how things work - I go ahead and purchase a Fire Stick because Roku doesn't have Max and then *VOILA* Max comes to Roku.


That's how it works in the world of comic books...everybody waits for a classic run to get a nice deluxe hardcover collection. Finally, somebody breaks down and buys all the original comics, and the next thing you know, the book is announced!


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Now that HBO Max is on Roku, I started e1 today.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> Now that HBO Max is on Roku, I started e1 today.


This morning I finally watched E01 and E02 of this show. Looking forward to seeing more of the season in the coming days. I like Kaley and I like the dialed-down Rosie.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

It starts out pretty rough but then it hits its stride midway and really "lands" the ending. Fun ride so-to-speak and looking forward to S2.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

My HBO didn't update automatically, and when I tried to run the HBO Max app it just put me back on the old HBO app. But I deleted the old app and then the new app started, and it used my old login info so I didn't have to redo the login. Good enough!

Watched the finale last night, I agree it was pretty good. There was a little too much "oh that guy is dead... oh wait, he's waiving from the ambulance!" at the end, including Felix who got shot in the chest and the Italian lover who was stabbed in the stomach!

Also the plot trope of hitting people with a light bulb stuns them... this was especially funny because she hoists this obviously heavy lamp then instead of hitting Felix with the marble base she pops him on the head with the bulb. Yeesh.

I definitely don't expect them to forget about the alcoholism in S2. There's a lot to work with there and they treated it with some weight in S1 so I don't think they'll just decide "oh she's in AA, she's all good!" in S2. Hopefully they show, or at least imply, that she's getting some actual therapy as well.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

madscientist said:


> I definitely don't expect them to forget about the alcoholism in S2. There's a lot to work with there and they treated it with some weight in S1 so I don't think they'll just decide "oh she's in AA, she's all good!" in S2. Hopefully they show, or at least imply, that she's getting some actual therapy as well.


Oh, definitely, and I didn't mean to suggest that. I just think (hope) that her days of being a falling-down drunk are over. But there's still a lot of drama (and humor) to be had from being an EX-falling-down drunk.

(I suspect seeing that character in AA meetings will be the source of a lot of drama and humor by itself! )


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Just finished ep 6. It stunk. Hope the last two are way better.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> So...wait...no alcohol abuse, no hallucinations...
> 
> What's left?!?


Jim Parsons as the psychotic frequent flyer serial killer and Johnny Galecki as the FBI investigator.


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

Wow, gave up on this POS after 1.5 episodes.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

For those that have watched the entire thing, this is one of those shows with some re-watch potential, since they did sprinkle clues throughout the episodes.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

kaszeta said:


> For those that have watched the entire thing, this is one of those shows with some re-watch potential, since they did sprinkle clues throughout the episodes.


Once was enough

It was ok, but the flashbacks of talking to the dead wore thin.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Tony_T said:


> Once was enough
> 
> It was ok, but the flashbacks of talking to the dead wore thin.


...it wore thin early on.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

kaszeta said:


> For those that have watched the entire thing, this is one of those shows with some re-watch potential, since they did sprinkle clues throughout the episodes.


You're going to watch it again? On purpose?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

zalusky said:


> Let's hope they drop the whole alcohol/dad thing in season 2!


Since the talking to the dead and flashbacks to dad are alcohol related, then yes!


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

markymark_ctown said:


> You're going to watch it again? On purpose?


I did watch part of two episodes since others in the household were watching it.

I did actually like this show a bit, but it had a rough start.


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

It seemed like every other phrase out of her mouth was "I'm sorry, I apologize." If we had played a drinking game with that as the trigger, we'd all be alcoholics now.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

kaszeta said:


> I did watch part of two episodes since others in the household were watching it.
> 
> I did actually like this show a bit, but it had a rough start.


Like I said, the show is a hot mess, but it's one of those "fun" shows which you spend as much time laughing at how silly it all is than the actual plot. But yet, you are still watching. Or maybe that's how I saw it. The thing that drove me crazy about this show was that it seemed when the main character drank, she seemed to aquire "superpowers" and can remember and plot things she couldn't when she was sober. Maybe when drunk she just got more brazen? I don't know. But I just couldn't stop watching.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

kaszeta said:


> I did watch part of two episodes since others in the household were watching it.
> 
> I did actually like this show a bit, but it had a rough start.


Not to mention a rough middle and ending...


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

markymark_ctown said:


> Not to mention a rough middle and ending...


You didn't like it. I get it.

Sheesh.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Steveknj said:


> The thing that drove me crazy about this show was that it seemed when the main character drank, she seemed to aquire "superpowers" and can remember and plot things she couldn't when she was sober.


One thing I remember from college was that supposedly if you studied drunk you needed to take the test drunk, or your recall would be lower.

Note that I did not intentionally test this theory.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

pdhenry said:


> One thing I remember from college was that supposedly if you studied drunk you needed to take the test drunk, or your recall would be lower.
> 
> Note that I did not intentionally test this theory.


State-dependent memory.

Also cited as a reason why women don't remember just how bad childbirth is until they're actually giving birth again. Another theory I haven't personally tested.


----------



## Family (Jul 23, 2001)

It wasn't a TV classic, but I'll watch season two.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

While I was critical of the "talking to the dead" trope, I will likely watch S2. It was decent, and it did highlight some of Cuoco's previously unseen acting chops.


----------



## BradJW (Jun 9, 2008)

my wife and i found this show yesterday and finished today. We really enjoyed it. Great story telling and fantastic cinematography.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I thought it was pretty good. I don't understand the extent of some of the animosity. During the talking to the dead guy parts I just didn't bother paying that close attention to it or multitasked. It's a show that didn't require a lot of intense concentration which is nice sometimes. You could have focused hard if you wanted to, as there were clues here and there along the way, but odds are you weren't going to completely resolve it anyway and at most just spoil the fun of the twist at the end.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Pay close attention and don't multitask during the "talking to the dead" parts and you'll understand the animosity 


(I did enjoy the show. One of the 2 "HBO Max only" shows I've watched so far, and it was way better than the other one  )


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I appreciated how the "dead" segments were clearly her own interior monologue. There was no exposition of anything she didn't already know (or thought she knew).


----------



## LoREvanescence (Jun 19, 2007)

Started binge watching this show today and I'm hooked.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

LoREvanescence said:


> Started binge watching this show today and I'm hooked.


Addicted.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

They've got meetings for that...


----------



## Komito (Jan 11, 2021)

Honestly I couldn't watch more than 1 episode of this show. Very poor acting in my opinion and it didn't caught my attention at all.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CaKAccbr8Zw/


----------



## Howie (May 3, 2004)

I figured her character had died from liver cirrhosis since the previous season ended.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Two episode premier Thursday April 21.


----------



## cmontyburns (Nov 14, 2001)

Season two launched (took off?j today.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I wanted to find a reason to criticize it, whether because it's unrealistic and/or Kaley's split personality doppelgängers in spite of supposedly being sober, but I can't. As long as there's a murderous conspiracy afoot it's fun. I knew the short-haired coworker was a dead-end distraction. I'm a little suspicious of the murder podcaster from the AA meeting and her efforts to get close to Cassie, now by using Cassie's brother. The big-baddie couple are scary. The show is kind of stupid, but Kaley brings a vibe that reminds me of Goldie Hawn in Foul Play.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

series5orpremier said:


> I wanted to find a reason to criticize it, whether because it's unrealistic and/or Kaley's split personality doppelgängers in spite of supposedly being sober, but I can't.


It's been pretty clear that the doppelgängers this time are the result of the head trauma she suffered in the explosion...

Not that this show has ever been cinéma vérité...


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

OK... so that happened. It's got to be that Cheryl Hines behind all of this. She's been giving off inherently evil energy ever since Curb and Suburgatory.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

We got around to binging S2 over the last 5 days or so. This season seemed more serious than S1, although there were still some good chuckles. Or maybe I'm just not remembering S1 right. I have to be honest I couldn't really remember who Feliks was, and even after I remembered I couldn't remember how his plotline actually turned out, which kind of undercut the final episode for me. Cuoco did well at channeling someone totally falling apart although even so, some of the choices she makes are hard to watch.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

Unless Kelly changes her mind, there will not be a season 3.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jamesbobo said:


> Unless Kelly changes her mind, there will not be a season 3.


...although that's not what she said...









Kaley Cuoco Casts Doubt On A Third Season Of ‘The Flight Attendant”


Kaley Cuoco seems satisfied with two seasons of The Flight Attendant. “It’s going to take a lot of thought to make sure if we go back that it’s better than the last two, which is …




deadline.com




Nothing that says there WON'T be a third season, although nothing that says there WILL. It just seems to be up in the air right now...but she does say she'd be willing to come back.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

[oops]


----------



## jr461 (Jul 9, 2004)

Bailed during ep 4 of season 2. Enjoyed the first season and the start of this one but the romp in Iceland since they ran out of the bar with "let's take a boat" and then "let's climb a vertical rock wall and get in the helicopter that happens to be at the top" was just too much.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I too bailed and I too really liked the 1st season.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

jr461 said:


> Bailed during ep 4 of season 2. Enjoyed the first season and the start of this one but the romp in Iceland since they ran out of the bar with "let's take a boat" and then "let's climb a vertical rock wall and get in the helicopter that happens to be at the top" was just too much.


Kaley is thinking the same thing as she does not want to do anymore as well.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

zalusky said:


> Kaley is thinking the same thing as she does not want to do anymore as well.


Well, again, that's not what she said...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Just finished the last 2 episodes last night. Disappointing 2nd season. Season was all over the place, and then tied it all up (or tried to) in the last episode. Writing was very bad.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, again, that's not what she said...


Well this is the article that I read: Kaley Cuoco Casts Doubt On A Third Season Of ‘The Flight Attendant”

Now granted there is a lot of other spin in the article but 



> I think for me, at this moment, the plane has landed.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

zalusky said:


> Well this is the article that I read: Kaley Cuoco Casts Doubt On A Third Season Of ‘The Flight Attendant”
> 
> Now granted there is a lot of other spin in the article but


Considering part of that "spin" is Kaley talking about what she'd like to see in a third season...

My impression is that she's happy they're not jumping right back in, but if it comes back she'll be happy to do it. Somewhat misleading headline aside, the main takeaway from the article isn't that she's done with the show (because clearly she's not), but that there don't seem to be any plans _at the moment_ for a third season.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Considering part of that "spin" is Kaley talking about what she'd like to see in a third season...
> 
> My impression is that she's happy they're not jumping right back in, but if it comes back she'll be happy to do it. Somewhat misleading headline aside, the main takeaway from the article isn't that she's done with the show (because clearly she's not), but that there don't seem to be any plans _at the moment_ for a third season.


I personally interpreted it to say she wants a better script before she gets interested!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Actors always say stuff like that and it boils down to negotiating in public. They act all principled like they could be convinced to do it if the script is good enough. What they're really saying is they could be convinced to do it if the money is good enough.


----------



## David Ortiz (Jul 8, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> Actors always say stuff like that and it boils down to negotiating in public. They act all principled like they could be convinced to do it if the script is good enough. What they're really saying is they could be convinced to do it if the money is good enough.


I doubt that's what's happening in this case.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

It's hard to believe Cuoco cares much about the money. She's currently worth >100 million, and has no reason to believe (yet?) that something else great won't come along, given her history so far.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

madscientist said:


> It's hard to believe Cuoco cares much about the money. She's currently worth >100 million, and has no reason to believe (yet?) that something else great won't come along, given her history so far.


Exactly but getting associated with bad productions is a much more detrimental to her career.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Considering part of that "spin" is Kaley talking about what she'd like to see in a third season...
> 
> My impression is that she's happy they're not jumping right back in, but if it comes back she'll be happy to do it. Somewhat misleading headline aside, the main takeaway from the article isn't that she's done with the show (because clearly she's not), but that there don't seem to be any plans _at the moment_ for a third season.


I'd bet that it has a lot to do with where her career is heading. If she moves into a more successful movie career, then I think it's done. If she realizes that the roles she's expecting aren't coming her way, then yeah, I could see her doing another season. Especially if there's an Emmy nomination, which is possible.

As for this season, I binged it over the last week. I thought it was mostly weak, way too melodramatic (which is not where I felt the first season was), and all over the place, with characters doing things that average characters in the real world would never do (but that makes entertaining TV). I thought the last episode redeemed the season somewhat, but the conspiracy lady ending seemed tacked on and unnecessary. In fact, watching the "behind the scenes" Kaley and the producers seems to hint they felt they needed "more" to close out the season and wrote that in. And it felt that way. Other than that, I thought it ended fairly well, but the season overall needed better direction to get there.


----------

